# Consumo ergo sum



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

*L'Eden m'ouvrait grand ses portes*
lorsque s'ouvrirent celles de mon hypermarché préféré où j'ai l'usage d'aller dépenser quelques Kopecs n'arrivant pas, malgré mon obstination à me suffire d'amour et d'eau fraîche. 

Avançant vaillamment les mains agrippées à mon chariot dans les allées abondantes et abondant de gens que je n'avais aucune envie de croiser, j'étais malgré la cohue et la promiscuité ambiante de foutrement bonne humeur.

J'avais ce jour là décidé de me couper du monde.
Pour faire face à mes montées d'angoisse, pour cesser de jeter des regards assassins au couple de retraités s'éternisant au rayon poissonnerie, pour stopper net mes velléités d'homicide vis à vis des enfants courant et chahutant dans les allées j'ai enfin trouvé la solution :

*La ballade numérique.
*
De petits écouteurs blancs rehaussés d'un cercle gris à leur extrémité supérieure insérés dans mes oreilles (aurais-je cédé à un effet de mode ?), j'allais à mes dépenses hebdomadaires le sourire aux lèvres. 

Les gens, rendus au silence forcé, cessaient de geindre, de se plaindre, de se chamailler sur la marque Lambda à prendre plutôt qu'une autre puisqu'il parait que consommer des marques c'est important. 
Je ne les entendais plus. 
Je ne les détestais plus, avec leurs petites habitudes alimentaires dont je me fiche éperdument puisque je suis un défenseur ardu des marchés où l'on peut encore prendre le temps de discuter au détour d'une courgette, d'une andouillette ou d'un maquereau plutôt que de céder à l'appel de la conserve et du précuisiné.

Tout allait donc bien dans l'univers fantasmagorique et improbable dans lequel j'évoluais. Les éléments qui fourmillaient tout autour de moi et comme moi dans cette énorme ruche ne me paraissaient ni désagréables, ni hostiles, ni pénibles.

J'avais établi un tampon entre ma réalité et la leur, j'étais en autarcie au milieu du peuple. J'étais comme eux, à pousser ma charrue en tant que pauvre b&#339;uf, sans vouloir en rien leur ressembler. Et pourtant...

Je suis partie intégrante d'un monde que je déteste ?

Me suis-je affranchi de ma citoyenneté en la refusant. Je n'ai ni carte d'électeur, ni envie de me sentir exister en abondant en biens de consommation. 
Je rejette la grande kermesse cupide du toujours plus d'argent, des petits actionnaires que l'on s'efforce de combler en étrangler les petits ouvriers...
Je rejette un monde où l'on oublie que nous somme des êtres humains et non des matricules, des facteurs divers et variés.

Je n'ai envie de ressembler à personne et je ne suis qu'un simple individu perdu dans une populaton donnée.
Je ne regarde pas le Star Academy, je trouve même cela monstrueux. La bête nous ronge la moelle peu à peu, nus aseptisant toujours un peu plus.
Que restera t-il de tout cela ? 
Le futur que nous réserve t'il ?
Continuons, sciemment, de scier la branche sur laquelle nous nous asseyons. 

J'ai soudain froid.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

Tu es parasité par un humanisme navrant.... Mais j'aime ton fil... Longue vie à lui!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu es parasité par un humanisme navrant.... Mais j'aime ton fil... Longue vie à lui!



*Que veux tu*
J'ai peine à penser que l'homme soit fondamentalement mauvais. Ce n'est pourtant pas les occasions qui manquent..;


----------



## Philippe (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Que veux tu*
> J'ai peine à penser que l'homme soit fondamentalement mauvais.



*Si c'est ça le sondage*
(l'homme fondamentalement bon de Rousseau, ou l'homme fondamentalement mauvais de Hobbes), on en serait déjà à un vote partout...  

_Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je suis très satisfait de la mise en page de ce message._ :rateau:

Bon dimanche !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Que veux tu*
> J'ai peine à penser que l'homme soit fondamentalement mauvais. Ce n'est pourtant pas les occasions qui manquent..;



Et j'ai pas fini de t'en faire voir des occasions !!!

Et moi j'aime pas ton fil.

Mais j'aime bien patoch alors je t'épargne...


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> J'ai soudain froid.



Moi aussi, j'ai froid maintenant...


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai pas compris ce sondage. Je ne comprendrais jamais lepurfilsdelasagesse, je veux qu'on épargne mon cerveau. Comme dirait une bretonne euh d'mon coeur : "Kekcé qu'ce tluc lô ?":hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2006)

Rien à comprendre fils.

Quand t'auras compris ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> ...je veux qu'on épargne mon cerveau.


Marrant. Après tout ce temps, je trouve toujours cette phrase insupportable.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

N'en profitez pas tous pour changer ce fil en pugilat  Je trouve qu'il n'est pas si mal que ça


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'en profitez pas tous pour changer ce fil en pugilat  Je trouve qu'il n'est pas si mal que ça


plus que ça meme....


la question de l'appartenance a la masse tout en essayant de l'éviter....hum.....bonne réflexion.....

il aurait fallut le nommer, la Misanthropie de l'humaniste....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve qu'il n'est pas si mal que ça


Ça ne fera pas avancer le débat mais ça ne fait pas de mal de le dire : je partage ce point de vue.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

C'est un peu le credo du punk  Dans la société par obligation, contre elle par conviction.
J'ai longtemps adhéré aussi. Maintenant, je sais que c'est de l'intérieur qu'on la combat le mieux. Enfin... Je sais... disons que j'en ai l'impression


----------



## Tonton Nestor (19 Mars 2006)

Au delà d'une certaine limite de lucidité on est condamné à la solitude.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il aurait fallut le nommer, la Misanthropie de l'humaniste....



*Ou les tribulations d'un type*
peut être après tout bien plus banal qu'il ne souhaiterait l'être se fendant d'une corvée qu'il n'affectionne pas particulièrement (forcément me direz vous...), réfléchissant sur sa pauvre petite condition de type qui cherche tant bien que mal à avancer en s'efforçant de garder un soupçon d'innocence et de nobles sentiments tout en luttant pour ne laisser l'aigreur l'envahir. 

La vieille histoire du verre à moitié vide et à moitié rempli ou comment regarder le monde et s'y positionner...


----------



## katelijn (19 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu le credo du punk  Dans la société par obligation, contre elle par conviction.
> J'ai longtemps adhéré aussi. Maintenant, je sais que c'est de l'intérieur qu'on la combat le mieux. Enfin... Je sais... disons que j'en ai l'impression



Tu pourrais développer?


----------



## katelijn (19 Mars 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Au delà d'une certaine limite de lucidité on est condamné à la solitude.



Et dans ce cas là, en quoi elle est mauvaise la solitude?


----------



## Philippe (19 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu le credo du punk  Dans la société par obligation, contre elle par conviction.
> J'ai longtemps adhéré aussi. Maintenant, je sais que c'est de l'intérieur qu'on la combat le mieux. (...)


Je ne sais pas... Dans les années 70 le credo était un peu différent. C'était la génération du peace and love, nous étions des idéalistes naïfs certes, mais nous refusions par-dessus tout la société consumériste telle qu'elle se profilait et certains la refusent toujours, - je pense d'ailleurs être resté fidèle à cela. Je suis par ma profession le plus souvent en contact avec des jeunes ou de jeunes adultes. Nous parlons souvent de la manière dont je perçois nos sociétés, et de la manière dont ils comptent s'y positionner, l'attitude qu'ils comptent y adopter. J'aurais vraiment l'air d'un vieux con en voulant prétendre que de nombreux jeunes me paraissent dépourvus d'idéaux, mais il me semble qu'aujourd'hui, chez la plupart, ces idéaux sont très marqués du matérialisme dans sa forme la plus redoutable...
Par conséquent dans cet éternel conflit entre l'attrait du spirituel et le besoin de posséder, le spirituel a perdu ; les grandes forces du capitalisme marchand ont su créer un tel désarroi et proposer pour seule "solution" la compensation des besoins qu'elles sont passé maître de créer, qu'elles ont fini par imposer leur vision du monde à la nature de l'homme occidental. Pas seulement occidental d'ailleurs. Mais si tu as des solutions, BackCat, en disant de la société que _c'est de l'intérieur qu'on la combat le mieux_, ce serait bien que tu développes un peu...  (Sans vouloir te commander hein... :love


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2006)

Ouh là :affraid: je sens qu'ici, les mouches vont avoir du mal à s'asseoir pendant un bout de temps ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là :affraid: je sens qu'ici, les mouches vont avoir du mal à s'asseoir pendant un bout de temps ...


C'est bien pourquoi personne ne te force à y venir faire "Bzzz".


----------



## Philippe (19 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et dans ce cas là, en quoi elle est mauvaise la solitude?


Elle n'est pas mauvaise en soi, mais la solitude n'est jamais un idéal ni la réalisation d'un idéal. Seulement une sorte de _modus vivendi_ que l'on est parfois contraint de se créer et dont il faut se satisfaire, tant bien que mal...


----------



## quetzalk (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...puisque je suis un défenseur ardu des marchés où l'on peut encore prendre le temps de discuter au détour d'une courgette, d'une andouillette ou d'un maquereau plutôt que de céder à l'appel de la conserve et du précuisiné
> (...)
> Je rejette la grande kermesse cupide du toujours plus d'argent, des petits actionnaires que l'on s'efforce de combler en étrangler les petits ouvriers...
> Je rejette un monde où l'on oublie que nous somme des êtres humains et non des matricules (...)



C'est déjà ça tu sais... combien prétendent vomir les travers que tu décrits tout en continuant à s'engloutir chaque fois que possible un publireportage match de foot sur leur télé plasma qui vaut 3 smic, à chanter le bio en faisant leurs courses à Carrouf "parce que c'est moins cher" (ah oui les tomates à 4  le kilo en plein été effectivement ça vaut le coup   ), à craindre la pollution du monde du haut de leur X-5 fumeux, à regretter la fermeture de leurs librairies tout en n'achetant de livres qu'à la Fnac (idem pour leur boulanger et leur baguette chez l'épi d'usine), à louer l'école publique en envoyant leur gosse dans le privé, voire à s'inquiéter de l'avenir de la République tout en votant pour... ah non bref ça on peut pas le dire.

Bref, il paraît qu'il y a un proverbe (japonais sans doute) qui dit en gros que "la vraie révolution c'est en soi-même qu'on la fait". 

Tenter d'accorder ses propres actes avec ses propres convictions, c'est déjà un boulot à plein temps, et ça rend vite modeste.
Le reste...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2006)

(...)

C'est le genre d'endroit ou je me dis, "tiens si j'allais y foutre la merde, histoire que ça sente meilleur" 




J'aimerais autant pas pour une fois. Evite le fil, ça ira mieux


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2006)

il est vrai que s'isoler un peu, beaucoup, ou complètement.....
changer la société, oui pourquoi pas (sûrement, même !), rester indifférent, faire une "révolution" par "l'extérieur" ou "l'intérieur" (_comme le dit BackCat_), je me pose la question souvent.....et sans jamais avoir eu, finalement, envie de le faire....

pour revenir à la question, j'éprouve aussi un certain "humanisme"; en refusant tous un tas de choses que me propose la société et en me disant que "l'homme" peut encore les changer....
que l'homme ne soit pas fondamentalement mauvais, je le pense mais j'ai quand même des doutes par moment.....


P.S : _mais après tout, la société n'attends pas après toi (en particulier) pour fonctionner...._


----------



## katelijn (19 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas mauvaise en soi, mais la solitude n'est jamais un idéal ni la réalisation d'un idéal. Seulement une sorte de _modus vivendi_ que l'on est parfois contraint de se créer et dont il faut se satisfaire, tant bien que mal...



Ok, mais qui parle d'idéal ici? Pour celà, on a la musique, le passé, les souvenirs? etc.
Ceci dit, le "modus vivendi"; Je réfuse de le créer et de le satisfaire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]  Maintenant, je sais que c'est de l'intérieur qu'on la combat le mieux. Enfin... Je sais... disons que j'en ai l'impression  [/QUOTE]

Je partage assez ce ponit de vue 
Mais j'ai aussi l'mpression, du coup, de mener un combat à coup de chiquenaude... Enfin, bon ; si on est nombreux à balancer des chiquenanaudes, peut être qu'un jour...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Oula... développer demanderait pas mal de temps. Et puis je passe mon temps à me battre contre ceux qui étalent leurs points de vue afin de l'imposer aux autres... ça serait un peu à contre courant. Mais bon. Après tout...
C'est pas si compliqué que ça. D'abord quand je parle des punks, ce n'est pas pour rien. Je sais que ça concerne l'auteur du fil. Ensuite, c'est un mouvement contestataire qui exprime un refus de la société en général. Ce qui la constitue, ceux qui la constituent aussi. Par extension, le rejet de la société de consommation participe de la même démarche. Une autre expression de ces refus divers semble être aussi le mouvement hippy mais je ne le connais pas tant que ça. Ne l'ayant pas vécu.
Bref. Avec le temps, on prend conscience de certaines choses. Ou pas. Pour ce qui me concerne, j'applique la voix de moindre violence. C'est un dérivé de pensées similaires à "la route la plus courte n'est pas toujours la ligne droite". Parfois on obtient plus de choses en attendant, en réfléchissant, en manipulant qu'en se battant de front. Pour comprendre les choses qu'on combat, il faut les connaître. Donc les voir de près la plupart du temps.

Après quoi court-on finalement ? Contestataires ou pas, nous avons les mêmes besoins. Et une hiérarchie des besoins commune même si elle s'exprime autrement... On doit tous bouffer. On doit tous trouver un endroit pour s'abriter. La nuit, du froid, du danger... On doit tous apprendre à se repérer en fonction de ceux qui nous entourent. Sommes nous comme eux, ou au contraire, différents d'eux ? Et ensuite sommes nous mieux qu'eux ? comment nous estimons nous ? Bon. Je ne vais pas vous refaire la pyramide de Maslow, mais en gros, on court tous après les mêmes choses. Etre bien là où on est. Etre bien avec les gens avec qui on est. Etre apprécié des gens qui nous sont chers et être satisfait de l'image qu'on se renvoie à soi-même. Aujourd'hui, j'ai compris, pour moi, que l'important c'est l'objectif qu'on se fixe, et pas la route qu'on choisit pour l'atteindre. Et ces objectifs là, finalement, je pense qu'on les atteint plus vite quand on nage dans le sens du courant. On rentre dans le système qu'on a décrié plus tôt dans sa vie. L'avantage par rapport à la masse qui a toujours été non-contestataire, c'est que je suis lucide par rapport à ce système. Et dès que c'est possible, je m'engouffre dans les nombreuses failles pour avancer encore un peu plus vite.

Bref... rien de bien nouveau ni rien d'exceptionnel, non ?


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

Non, rien de nouveau, mais ça rassure!  
N'empeche .... il reste plein de questions ouvertes


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas mauvaise en soi, mais la solitude n'est jamais un idéal ni la réalisation d'un idéal. Seulement une sorte de _modus vivendi_ que l'on est parfois contraint de se créer et dont il faut se satisfaire, tant bien que mal...



Pas sure de ça, Philippe!
On est conditionné quelque part, selon la façon dans laquelle on est traité! Et a partir de là, on réagit selon les circonstances!


----------



## JulesB (20 Mars 2006)

Une réponse à ce sujet m'amènerai à tartiner 10 pages....
Donc je vais plutôt jouer le bibliothécaire de service:

Tout d'abord *T.A.Z:le livre culte d'Hakim Bey sur les nouveaux moyens de Résistance* (pour ceux qui connaissent pas déjà)

Suite au prochain épisode...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> C'est le genre d'endroit ou je me dis, "tiens si j'allais y foutre la merde, histoire que ça sente meilleur"
> 
> ...



ça ira mieux pour qui ???

Moi perso ça va super... et tu sais trés bien que ce fil (comme d'autres...) n'ont pas besoin de moi pour partir en sucette... remarque bien que dans l'expression partir en sucette, y a le verbe partir, qui suppose qu'on y soit pas déjà, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans le cas présent... mais bon...

Enfin bon, voilà quoi je suis là... j'attends... je tourne en rond... tel le requin océanique attiré par l'odeur du sang... je choperai un p'tit bout de quelque chose ou de quelqu'un tot ou tard... mais tu le  sais va...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oula...  Aujourd'hui, j*'ai compris, pour moi, que l'important c'est l'objectif qu'on se fixe, et pas la route qu'on choisit pour l'atteindre*. Et ces objectifs là, finalement, je pense qu'on les atteint plus vite quand on nage dans le sens du courant. On rentre dans le système qu'on a décrié plus tôt dans sa vie. L'avantage par rapport à la masse qui a toujours été non-contestataire, c'est que je suis lucide par rapport à ce système. Et dès que c'est possible, je m'engouffre dans les nombreuses failles pour avancer encore un peu plus vite.
> 
> Bref... rien de bien nouveau ni rien d'exceptionnel, non ?



J'aime beaucoup ce fil...

Sans aucun esprit de polémique ni intention d'influencer qui que ce soit:

Je suis d'accord sur l'importance des objectifs que l'on se fixe, mais j'accorde tout autant d'importance au chemin que je choisi pour les atteindre. Je suis peut-être encore naïf, mais j'ai envie de penser que mes choix de route ne provoqueront rien de négatif aux Autres. Je rejoins le pur fils qui image très bien ce besoin de s'isoler dans la foule, de ne pas leur ressembler. Comme s'ils renvoyaient l'image de ce que l'on est tout en la détestant.

Je ne crois pas que l'homme soit mauvais, je serais plutot Rousseau sur ce point (talent en moins).


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> faire une "révolution" par "l'extérieur" ou "l'intérieur"[/I]



Tiens, voilà bien le genre de question qui me laisse sans voix (comme aurait pu dire Jospin en 2002 ooops, ça m'a échappé ! :rose: ). Il n'y a pas de choix, vu que l'extérieur n'existe pas. La société n'est pas une entité indépendante, c'est nous, toi, moi, chaton, et même Sonny, c'est dire ... 

Seuls des E.T. pourraient, et encore, dès lors qu'il seraient en contact avec nous, ils deviendraient de fait "membres" de la société.

Quant aux révolutions "sociales", elles ont jusqu'ici en commun avec leurs homologues cinématiques de faire le tour et revenir au même point, avec juste au passage, un changement de bénéficiaires, mais les grands perdants, eux, sont toujours les mêmes.

Donc reste la réforme, mais là, ceux qui peuvent le mieux la faire sont aussi ceux qui y ont le plus à perdre, alors ... 

J'ai eu l'occasion de le vérifier personnellement, donnez fortune et/ou pouvoir au pékin humaniste de base, et il devient deux fois sur trois le plus féroce des requins. Chacun d'entre nous est prêt à partager la richesse ... des autres, mais la sienne, là, c'est "touchez pas au grisbi !".

Conclusion, ce qu'il faut réformer, ce n'est pas la société, qui n'en a cure, c'est la nature humaine, qui nous pousse à nous moquer de la possession/importance ... du moment qu'on en a plus que le voisin !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...
> La vieille histoire du verre à moitié vide et à moitié rempli ou comment regarder le monde et s'y positionner...



Personnellement, depuis quelques temps, le verre me semble deux fois trop grand...


----------



## Lila (20 Mars 2006)

......vraiment ? ..tout ça ? ce n'est pas grave...puisqu'on va tous mourir ! 
...sachant que l'enfer c'est l'autre, que *je* est l'autre de quelqu'un, avec tes écouteurs dans les oreilles tu fais toujours partie ce beau monde et tu y apporteras ta contribution comme tous....un temps.....et puis...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça ira mieux pour qui ???
> 
> Moi perso ça va super... et tu sais trés bien que ce fil (comme d'autres...) n'ont pas besoin de moi pour partir en sucette... remarque bien que dans l'expression partir en sucette, y a le verbe partir, qui suppose qu'on y soit pas déjà, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans le cas présent... mais bon...
> 
> Enfin bon, voilà quoi je suis là... j'attends... je tourne en rond... tel le requin océanique attiré par l'odeur du sang... je choperai un p'tit bout de quelque chose ou de quelqu'un tot ou tard... mais tu le  sais va...


Alors si ça va pour toi, pas de problème  Et puis on va tâcher de maintenir ça hors de l'eau. C'est jamais gagné d'avance, mais ça permet, temporairement j'en suis conscient, à certaines personnes de s'exprimer autrement que par "" ou "lol" interposés sans pour autant verser dans la politique de bistrot habituelle ou aux échanges d'insultes sous couvert de courageux anonymat... Bref. Un petit répit ne fait pas de mal, selon moi. Et pour une fois que je participe...


----------



## Lila (20 Mars 2006)

...la réalité d'ici (les forums) n'est-elle pas aussi vilaine/belle que celle décrite par Lepurfils ?
Il en va de même non ?
..c'est toujours les autres l'enfer...ici ou ailleurs !
non ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2006)

Ah non l'enfer c'est l'absence de vote par correspondance


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...la réalité d'ici (les forums) n'est-elle pas aussi vilaine/belle que celle décrite par Lepurfils ?



Bien sûr... Il faudrait être dangereusement naïf pour croire le contraire... D'ailleurs, ne parcoure-t-on pas les différents threads, par moments, comme on arpente les rayons de Carrouf? en simple consommateur... Il peut y avoir une petite différence... Certains jours on apporte ici quelque chose, alors que jamais on ne se surprend à aller alimenter un rayon de supermarché... Mais le plus souvent on apporte ses sacs poubelle... Tiens, c'est une idée, ça... Rapporter ses sacs poubelle chez Carrouf.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mars 2006)

*Changer le monde*
voilà une idée qui doit trotter dans la tête de nombreuses, très nombreuses personnes, de l'étudiant idéaliste au syndicaliste, de la ménagère au grand patron. Chacun aura son idée sur la chose et chacun aura des idées différentes voire opposées.

Combattre la société de l'intérieur est un vaste programme, digne de Don Quichotte et des Moulins à vent. Autant dire que c'est perdu d'avance, trop bercée d'idéalisme. L'influence que l'on peut avoir sur les autres n'est en définitive que très limitée. Je n'ai plus envie de me fatiguer à militer en espérant convaincre des gens qui n'ont pas envie de se remettre en question. 

Quant à l'idée de sortir de la société, voilà bien une illusion qu'elle me fait rire. Mis à part tenter  unilatéralement de se convaincre qu'on n'en fait pas partie c'est purement et simplement impossible à moins de retourner vivre en ermite à l'âge de pierre au beau milieu  de la forêt amazonienne.

Ce que j'en pense ? Vivre, en accord avec soi même, point barre. Faire preuve d'ouverture, de tolérance, de respect. Tenter de faire la paix en soi, éviter d'être trop vulnérable à l'agitation extérieure. Tenter de ce concentrer sur les belles choses. 

C'est déjà pas mal de marcher à son propre rythme plutôt que de choisir la fuite en avant. Je garde obstinément une certaine part de naïveté que je veux garder envers et contre tout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> [
> Je garde obstinément une certaine part de naïveté que je veux garder envers et contre tout.


Bonne chance... Sans ironie aucune


----------



## Lila (20 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Changer le monde*
> voilà une idée qui doit trotter dans la tête de nombreuses, très nombreuses personnes, de l'étudiant idéaliste au syndicaliste, de la ménagère au grand patron. Chacun aura son idée sur la chose et chacun aura des idées différentes voire opposées....



..Tous prétendent changer l*eur* monde..parce que *le*monde lui s'en fout 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Changer le monde*
> ...Je n'ai plus envie de me fatiguer à militer en espérant convaincre des gens qui n'ont pas envie de se remettre en question. .



...ta propre remise en question suffit comme "action"....libre aux autres de s'y interresser, d'y puiser conviction....mais si tu "milites"..c'est que tu as des attentes (illusions ) envers les autres...



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *.... Je garde obstinément une certaine part de naïveté que je veux garder envers et contre tout.*


*

....si tu es convaincu que cette naïveté t'es indispensable pour vivre, pas besoin de prosélitisme...

Sois .*


----------



## Imaginus (20 Mars 2006)

Tiens le pur fils de la sagesse fait ses courses comme bibi. le Nipod sur les noreilles.

Moi ce que j'aime le plus c'est trouver une certaine grace a ce defilé de Sapiens-Sapiens dont l'existence ne m'interpelle meme pas. 
Et bizarrement (le fait de la musique ?)quand Louis Amstrong chante "what a wonderful world" je trouve a chacun quelque chose de charmant. L'instant d'apres il me vient l'envie de les egorgés sauvagement quand Rammstein balance son "Mein Teil"...

Allez savoir pourquoi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Sois


*Voilà peut être mon vrai combat*
moins stérile à mon sens que boycotter telle ou telle multinationale du fond de son trou.

Se combattre soi même, batailler ferme contre dérives tentaculaires de son ego. Quitter la sphère du petit moi pour évoluer vers le SOI.

Dépolluer son esprit de l'emprise de l'orgueil.
Prendre du recul et tenter un tantinet d'élever son esprit du bourbier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

Puisque le fil s'y prête ; une petite envie passagère mais récurrente... Vous pensez quoi de l'étalage de matos dans certaines signatures? Think different?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2006)

Tu traites ta filleule de "matos" ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Puisque le fil s'y prête ; une petite envie passagère mais récurrente... Vous pensez quoi de l'étalage de matos dans certaines signatures? Think different?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu traites ta filleule de "matos" ?



Je savais, quand je t'ai vu dans la liste des participants, que je tendais la perche pour m'en prendre un coup sur la courge...:hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Puisque le fil s'y prête ; une petite envie passagère mais récurrente... Vous pensez quoi de l'étalage de matos dans certaines signatures? Think different?





tu sais patoch, pour certains, consommer, c'est vivre...et apres tout, ici, nous sommes tous regrouper autour d'une marque....donc le probleme de la signature correspond assez a cette volonté qu'on certain de montrer qu'ils sont là, peut etre plus que toi....
ça me donne l'impression....heu...pour reprendre une image....
imagine que quand tu fut au cercle, il y eut un super cercle....ben voila, tu as compris...

enfin, c'est ce que j'en dis....


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Puisque le fil s'y prête ; une petite envie passagère mais récurrente... Vous pensez quoi de l'étalage de matos dans certaines signatures? Think different?



Tu penses à la signature du PurFils, là ?...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2006)

Et même au mariage on te demande de consommer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et même au mariage on te demande de consommer



Y'en a qui on tellement goûté avant le mariage, qu'ils débarquent avec un vieux trognon tout rongé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et même au mariage on te demande de consommer



C'est pas ça qui t'empêche de consommer "hors mariage"  



EDIT : Ah m**** ... Grillé coucou: Patoch')


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et même au mariage on te demande de consommer


et certains s'y consument.....


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2006)

Celà dit la configue dans la signature est utile dans les forums techniques, moi je préfère que d'aller dans le profil quand un posteur pose un problème en oubliant de dire sur quelle bécane


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

Tu es un saint... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un saint... :rateau:



Saint Maclou, priez pour nous pauvres posteurs !


----------



## Lila (20 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà peut être mon vrai combat*
> moins stérile à mon sens que boycotter telle ou telle multinationale du fond de son trou.
> 
> Se combattre soi même, batailler ferme contre dérives tentaculaires de son ego. Quitter la sphère du petit moi pour évoluer vers le SOI.
> ...



...ça me rappelle une chanson de Bob Marley, Redemption Song..;avec cette petite phrase

"Émancipate yourself from mental slavery, none but ourselves can free ourminds...."


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Changer le monde*
> Ce que j'en pense ? Vivre, en accord avec soi même, point barre. Faire preuve d'ouverture, de tolérance, de respect. Tenter de faire la paix en soi, éviter d'être trop vulnérable à l'agitation extérieure. Tenter de ce concentrer sur les belles choses.



 Que voilà un bon sujet ... où nous serons tous d'accord ... sans jamais dire tout à fait les mêmes choses ... 

Punkitude ... ça n'est qu'un mot ... ne gardons que le fond .... attitude de rejet en bloc de tout et de ses contraires .... et culture des paradoxes !!!
Il faut être jeune (en âge) pour pratiquer la punkitude ... insouciant et sans parcours dit ... adulte .
Dés que l'on a goûté à une vie de responsable ... responsable dans un boulot ... de gosses ... de facture de téléphone ... de ses propres actes ... ça change ... et il faut que ça change , il n'est pas question de ne pas évoluer .... et donc on mûrit , on se tempère et c'est tant mieux , car si on gardait sa rage de djeuns dans nos vies d'adultes , ça mènerait immanquablement à de gros pétages de plomb !!!
Je l'ai vécu le pétage de plombs ... j'en sort tout juste ... disons que je reprends les commandes ... bref sleep:  )
Du coup en vieillissant , on traverse des étapes ... on se charge d'expériences et de nouveautés ... on apprend .... on prend des claques ... soit on les rend et ça finit en bataille rangée , et en fonction de l'adversaire on reste au tapis ... soit on encaisse et on réfléchit ( surtout ne pas oublier de réfléchir !!!) 
 Stooooopppp !!! on a compris ... prendre de l'âge ... oui , mais ne pas oublier de s'assagir ... et se servir de son parcours pour affûter son sabre ... et surtout avoir un beau fourreau stylé et ostentatoire ... histoire de ne pas se faire marcher sur les pieds et ne pas oublier de sortir le sabre au bon moment et comme on est bien sage ... on ne le sort pas à tous bouts de champs .
 Lets rock'n roll ... amour et arts martiaux (n'importe quoi !!!) c'est ça le paradoxe en question ...:love:


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Puisque le fil s'y prête ; une petite envie passagère mais récurrente... Vous pensez quoi de l'étalage de matos dans certaines signatures? Think different?



Oh la la ... j'ai pas été hors sujet là avec mon post !!!???

Ben non pas du tout ... bien sur que je parle de consomation aussi !!!


----------



## quetzalk (20 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Oh la la ... j'ai pas été hors sujet là avec mon post !!!???
> 
> Ben non pas du tout ... bien sur que je parle de consomation aussi !!!



Nan nan c'est bien l'orientation proposée par notre Dalaï-Cochon ( ).
Tiens dis-mo au faiti, tu les achètes où tes sabres  ? J'en ai point vu à Carrouf...


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan c'est bien l'orientation proposée par notre Dalaï-Cochon ( ).
> Tiens dis-mo au faiti, tu les achètes où tes sabres  ? J'en ai point vu à Carrouf...



Ah les sabres c'est chez "Toeille'R'us" et je les renouvelle chaque noél ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2006)

Je dois être assez naïf, ou désabusé, ou cynique, ou chaipas, mais cette quête d'individualité, de singularité, par le biais des habitudes de consommation, me laisse assez froid...

On peut très bien acheter des marques, bouffer des trucs en boite ou des surgelés, et rester un individu à part entière, être quelqu'un d'intéressant aux yeux des autres, avoir des amis, etc...

Je connais des gens qui mettent un point d'honneur à ne pas "consommer comme tout le monde" et qui sont chiants comme la mort en société.

A mon humble avis à moi que j'ai, chercher à se démarquer de ses pairs par le biais des choses qu'on achète ou pas, c'est donner beaucoup trop d'importance à la société de consommation, déjà...

ps : J'espère ne pas être hors-sujet :mouais: 
ps bis : ce post n'a rien d'une attaque personnelle, ni envers l'auteur du fil, ni envers aucun des posteurs qui a pu participer.


----------



## kanako (20 Mars 2006)

Bon... Habituellement, ce genre de post, j'en lis les quatres pages... 
j'aimerais répondre, dire combien moi aussi je suis d'accord, combien c'est difficile cette quète d'identité, les idéaux, refaire le monde, tout ça, ou bien abandonner, se dire que ça ne sert à rien, et que peut-être après c'est plus dur...
oui je sais on comprend rien à ce que je dis...
Ce dont vous parlez là je suis en plein dedans... crise des 20 ans... comme on dit...
là, je suis à un carrefour, et n'arrive pas à faire de choix, n'ose pas, ai trop peur de m'engager sur le mauvais chemin (comme s'il pouvait y en avoir un bon !)... d'un coté, la punkitude peut-être, les idéaux, la peur, la découverte et tout le reste, de l'autre un avenir plus précis, un avenir tout cours peut-être, être responsable comme dit Sofiping, les études, le boulots, tout ça... Au milieu pour l'instant mon ordi et moi qui ne fais rien, n'avance plus depuis un an... la peur, essayer de ne penser à rien... j'aime beaucoup la signature de Lila...
bon, tout ça pour vous dire que je ne sais pas quoi répondre ici
oui, je suis contre la socièté de consomation... (ouais juste comme ça une phrase, comme tout le monde)
quel combat mener ? et d'ailleurs, est-il utile de se battre ? au final, je me dis à quoi bon... et je reste là...
:hein: 




			
				bobby a dit:
			
		

> _Je connais des gens qui mettent un point d'honneur à ne pas "consommer comme tout le monde" et qui sont chiants comme la mort en société.
> 
> A mon humble avis à moi que j'ai, chercher à se démarquer de ses pairs par le biais des choses qu'on achète ou pas, c'est donner beaucoup trop d'importance à la société de consommation, déjà..._


tout à fait d'accord...



Comme toujours et pour tout, il est question de trouver un juste milieu, sinon un équilibre... histoire de foutre un peu d'ordre dans ce bordel


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

J'ai soudain froid.[/QUOTE]


			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'Eden m'ouvrait grand ses portes*
> lorsque s'ouvrirent celles de mon hypermarché préféré où j'ai l'usage d'aller dépenser quelques Kopecs n'arrivant pas, malgré mon obstination à me suffire d'amour et d'eau fraîche.
> 
> Avançant vaillamment les mains agrippées à mon chariot dans les allées abondantes et abondant de gens que je n'avais aucune envie de croiser, j'étais malgré la cohue et la promiscuité ambiante de foutrement bonne humeur.
> ...





Je peux me tromper, mais ne lutterais tu pas plutôt contre cette société devenu inhumaine par son manque de savoir vivre? Les impolies, les sans vergogne, les égoïstes, les cupides?

Tu aurais rencontré le couple de retraités devant le marchand de poisson au marché, peut-être leur aurais tu conseillés de ne pas prendre des sardines ce jour là, vu qu'il avait eu une tempête et que donc elles ne pouvaient pas être fraîches?

Ceci dit, je trouve les supermarchés  horribles, d'ailleurs je n'y mets pas les pieds, j'envoie mon mari! (parce qu' il veut bien!)

P.S.: Désolée , mais là, la langue française me dépasse


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu es parasité par un humanisme navrant.... Mais j'aime ton fil... Longue vie à lui!



C'est plutôt rassurant, non?  
D'un autre coté, l'humanisme n'est jamais navrant,


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> *Si c'est ça le sondage*
> (l'homme fondamentalement bon de Rousseau, ou l'homme fondamentalement mauvais de Hobbes), on en serait déjà à un vote partout...
> 
> _Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je suis très satisfait de la mise en page de ce message._ :rateau:
> ...



Personnellement, je n'ose pas trancher,enfin pas encore, même si j'ai une préférence.(a priori)


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je trouve les supermarchés  horribles, d'ailleurs je n'y mets pas les pieds, j'envoie mon mari! (parce qu' il veut bien!)



Oh non, faut pas faire ça, moi j'adore les supermarchés!
Quand j'étais un peu plus jeune, j'allais très souvent au carrefour d'à côté de chez moi avec un pote, sous l'emprise de la drogue, juste pour le plaisir de croiser à vitesse réduite au milieu de tous ces gens, pressés ou pas...
On se mêlait aux inconnus, l'air goguenard et la démarche peu assurée, on observait, on jaugeait, on rigolait...
J'ai passé de très bons moments à carrefour!


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai pas fini de t'en faire voir des occasions !!!
> 
> Et moi j'aime pas ton fil.
> 
> Mais j'aime bien patoch alors je t'épargne...




C'est quoi les vases communiquantes?


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'ai froid maintenant...



Forcement, mais ça passeras


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> plus que ça meme....
> 
> 
> la question de l'appartenance a la masse tout en essayant de l'éviter....hum.....bonne réflexion.....
> ...



On essaye tous , non?  

De toute façon il faut avoir été humaniste avant de devenir misanthrope, non? 
La déception, on en fait quoi?


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu le credo du punk  Dans la société par obligation, contre elle par conviction.
> J'ai longtemps adhéré aussi. Maintenant, je sais que c'est de l'intérieur qu'on la combat le mieux. Enfin... Je sais... disons que j'en ai l'impression


On verras plus loin? Parce que autrement je n'en sors pas 
Et il me tient au coeur ce sujet là


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Comment ça ? explique un peu ta question


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? explique un peu ta question



Faut que je te réponde toute de suite là?:rose: 
Ben , je ne sais pas trop par ou commencer. J'avais plutôt l'intention de poser des questions. Pour savoir ci je ne suis pas à coté de la plaque ( ça peut arriver, non?:rose: )

Bon, je suis d'accord, on combat depuis l'intérieur, on s'en fiche de la société telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui, peu importe, on suit son chemin (suite à une éducation, une idéologie, ...)
Aujourd'hui certaines idéologies me font peur ....
Au fond , il n'y' a rien de nouveau.... Il y' auras toujours des "on croit que" ... et des "non". 

Voilà pour l'instant!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je te réponde toute de suite là?:rose:
> Ben , je ne sais pas trop par ou commencer. J'avais plutôt l'intention de poser des questions. Pour savoir ci je ne suis pas à coté de la plaque ( ça peut arriver, non?:rose: )
> 
> Bon, je suis d'accord, on combat depuis l'intérieur, on s'en fiche de la société telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui, peu importe, on suit son chemin (suite à une éducation, une idéologie, ...)
> ...


A un moment, je voulais ouvrir un fil pour discuter de pourquoi un mac et pas autre chose. Plus quel est l'environnement choisi des participants. (question nébuleuse, non ?)

En fait je vais en parler ici.

Sans faire d'individualisme, pourquoi avons nous tous ce besoin de nous différencier les uns par rapport aux autres? et ce sans rechercher une "perfection" juste une différence. Personnellement, j'assume pleinement mon gout à être "différent", quite à passer pour un imbécile auprès de certain(s)- (es).

Le choix du mac a été en partie un choix délibéré de ne pas suivre un groupe dans lequel je ne me reconnais pas. Ma voiture, c'est pareil, beaucoup rigole et d'autre trouvent le choix sympa. Ma moto: pareil, je l'ai choisi parcequ'elle n'est pas à la mode. 

J'assume parfaitement mes névroses et autres TOC ou tic. Je n'oblige pas les autres à faire ou penser d'une manière, je suis même heureux pour quelqu'un, quelqu'il soit, quand il réalise ce qui lui fait plaisir. En 1 mot: Liberté.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être assez naïf, ou désabusé, ou cynique, ou chaipas, mais cette quête d'individualité, de singularité, par le biais des habitudes de consommation, me laisse assez froid...
> 
> On peut très bien acheter des marques, bouffer des trucs en boite ou des surgelés, et rester un individu à part entière, être quelqu'un d'intéressant aux yeux des autres, avoir des amis, etc...
> 
> ...



Disons qu'il doit sûrement être possible de faire attention à sa façon de consommer, tout en évitant d'être "chiant comme la mort en société". Pour ce qui de croire en la répercussion sur la société de la façon de consommer ou d'être, et bien y adhérer ou ne pas y adhérer va sans doute de paire avec le fait de croire ou non en l'effet papillon


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

...arrêtez de penser...on entend plus la vie qui passe !!!!

 tiens c'est le printemps.!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être assez naïf, ou désabusé, ou cynique, ou chaipas, mais cette quête d'individualité, de singularité, par le biais des habitudes de consommation, me laisse assez froid...



*Là n'est pas la question Bob*
se ravitailler, nous y sommes tous contraints même si, tu en conviendras avec moi, l'essentiel est invisible aux yeux, au delà de tous les biens que nous pouvons posséder ou désirer.

Il s'agissait plutôt de se situer vis à vis du monde dans lequel on vit, de se positionner en rapport à ses congénères. On patauge tous dans le bourbier. Que l'on s'y sente mal à l'aise, en marge, décalé, on n'en reste pas moins un maillon de la chaîne.


----------



## Philippe (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> tiens c'est le printemps.!!!!


Oui, et ce matin il neigeait en Hainaut.  



> Tout fout le camp, je vous dis, y a plus de saisons.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là n'est pas la question Bob*
> se ravitailler, nous y sommes tous contraints même si, tu en conviendras avec moi, l'essentiel est invisible aux yeux, au delà de tous les biens que nous pouvons posséder ou désirer.
> 
> Il s'agissait plutôt de se situer vis à vis du monde dans lequel on vit, de se positionner en rapport à ses congénères. On patauge tous dans le bourbier. Que l'on s'y sente mal à l'aise, en marge, décalé, on n'en reste pas moins un maillon de la chaîne.


P***** d'e***** de Vbull de m**** qui a refusé de prendre en compte la superbe réponse toute émaillée d'humour et de jolies images que j'avais concoctée!   :hein:

Bon alors je reprends en résumant : 

Ok j'avais mal pigé le truc.
Je reprends donc :

Pour moi tout n'est qu'une question d'échelle.
(là j'avais mis une super vanne mais j'ai la flemme de réécrire  )

En effet, si j'essaye d'appréhender ma place dans le monde, au sein de l'humanité, comme tu dis je ne suis qu'un maillon d'une chaîne interminable, rattaché aux autres que je le veuille ou non.
C'est une vision déprimante mais à mon avis assez inévitable, et je pense qu'on ressent tous ça.

Je préfère donc rester à ma place et tenter de me voir au sein de MON monde, et non pas du monde.
Au sein de mon environnement, avec mes amis et les autres, mes amours, mes emmerdes, mon boulot, etc, j'essaye tous les jours de me sentir bien, à ma place, en étant autant que possible généreux, disponible, patient, etc... Et déjà ça demande pas mal d'efforts...

Le reste de l'humanité, pour moi ce n'est qu'un grand merdier qui suit un chemin que je ne choisis pas et que je ne pourrais jamais faire dévier, quoique je fasse, effet papillon ou pas. 
Me sentir décalé par rapport à cette entité impalpable ne me dérange pas plus que ça, donc.


(bon, là j'ai donné mon avis, j'espère que je n'ai pas encore compris de travers les termes du contrat... C'était bien ce qu'il fallait faire, j'ai bon là?)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Moi j'avais plus compris ça comme la question de la place de tout un chacun dans la société. Société de consommation en l'occurrence pour nous. Et "système" de façon généralisante. Moins d'un point de vue "ma place dans l'humanité"... Mais ton avis se défend et est louable je trouve. Même si il me semble que l'on peut difficilement penser autrement. Un peu consensuel quoi


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Même si il me semble que l'on peut difficilement penser autrement. Un peu consensuel quoi



Oh non, je ne suis pas sûr de ça, il y en a qui croient en l'effet papillon, qui voudraient changer le monde, etc...
Il y a des militants, des gens qui sont prêts à se sacrifier pour le bien-être de "la masse".

Pas moi.
Faire un sacrifice pour un proche, pas de souci, les autres se démerdent, comme moi.
En cela, je ne pense pas que mon idée soit si consensuelle que ça. 

Et pour ce qui est du sujet, on peut après tout appliquer la même logique qu'on parle de sa place au sein de l'humanité ou du système, je pense... Sachant que les deux sont assez inséparables.

Non?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Pas faux. Pas faux du tout. Je ne voyais pas ça sous cet angle. L'altruisme est effectivement distillé avec de plus en plus de parcimonie. Malgré tout il reste des gens qui se battent sur tous les fronts. On a tendance à les qualifier d'utopistes de nos jours, non ? C'est clair que si on élargit la réflexion à  l'humanité, on rejoint les concepts de "grandes causes" sur lesquels on pourrait disserter longuement et sûrement de façon plus passionnée. Le "système" est parfois fort distinct des considérations humanitaires. Economiquement, socialement ou politiquement parlant d'ailleurs.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Malgré tout il reste des gens qui se battent sur tous les fronts. On a tendance à les qualifier d'utopistes de nos jours, non ?



Ca, c'est quand on est poli. 
Il y a pas mal d'autres appellations pour les militants de tout poil.
Pour ma part je respecte, j'admire même, ceux qui se démènent pour "les autres" au sens large.
Mais je m'en sens moi-même incapable, et je préfère le "service de proximité", si je puis dire, plus efficace à mon sens.
Peut être aussi parce que je préfère pouvoir voir le résultat de mes actes, parce que je suis trop terre à terre, ou trop impatient, ou parce que j'ai la vue basse, je ne sais pas...

Mais il est fort possible que l'on s'égare...


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

..si on considère la multitude (les milliards de gens différents) comme une entité unique, les évènements partout à chaque instant (météo, crimes, naissance..tous les faits) comme une seule donnée, tout cela inscrit dans un système global surdimensionné, si on fait une sorte de zoom arrière (genre google earth  (effet de la conso sûrement), de son nombril vers l'infini, alors il ne se pose plus la question du quoi suis je, ou va je, etc etc .....
la distance entre le sain questionnement et la curiosité malsaine est aussi mince que l'égo !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..si on considère la multitude (les milliards de gens différents) comme une entité unique, les évènements partout à chaque instant (météo, crimes, naissance..tous les faits) comme une seule donnée, tout cela inscrit dans un système global surdimensionné, si on fait une sorte de zoom arrière (genre google earth  (effet de la conso sûrement), de son nombril vers l'infini, alors il ne se pose plus la question du quoi suis je, ou va je, etc etc .....
> la distance entre le sain questionnement et la curiosité malsaine est aussi mince que l'égo !



Ca, c'est un raisonnement marketing: le plus petit dénominateur commun.

Qu'est qui va faire qu'une masse achète un produit?

En se plaçant à cette distance, on dimensionne le marché et ses dérivés. le monde a besoin de pc mais cette frange veut des mac. Tu parles de segmentation et ce n'est pas faux non plus. Quand carouf envoie 5 millions de catalogue, ils ne prétendent pas que 5 millions de personnes vont en acheter l'ensemble, juste que chacun va trouver dans ce catalogue quelque chose qui le fera venir dans son magasin plutot que dans un autre. Ainsi, ce quelqu'un aura tendance à faire l'ensemble de ses courses sur place et non pas chez le concurrent. 

C'est un peu ce que dénonçait Lepure.... tu te retrouves dans des rayons où apparemment tu n'avais rien à faire mais puisque tu y es, tu fais l'ensemble de tes achats... D'où cette envie de porter un masque (symbolisé par le casque iPod) pour s'isoler de cette masse dont tu n'as rien à faire. Le purefilsdelasagesse: ai je bien compris tes propos?


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

..>ZRX tu es sûr que je parlais Marketing.....

moi je me disais que c'était plus un propos ssur l'humilité ...mais bon....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..>ZRX tu es sûr que je parlais Marketing.....
> 
> moi je me disais que c'était plus un propos ssur l'humilité ...mais bon....



sur la fin je suis d'accord.

J'ai dit ça parceque le fait de prendre un recul maximum est une règle en marketing. Quand une société invente un concept, avant de le lancer industriellement, elle dimensionne le marché de la même façon que tu l'as évoqué.

Pour s'assurer que le produit pourra être rentable, elle étudie les attentes du plus grand nombre et segmente ensuite pour proposer aux individus.

Je n'ai absolument pas voulu te blesser n'y détourner tes propos.:rose:


----------



## katelijn (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> A un moment, je voulais ouvrir un fil pour discuter de pourquoi un mac et pas autre chose. Plus quel est l'environnement choisi des participants. (question nébuleuse, non ?)
> 
> En fait je vais en parler ici.
> 
> ...



Si j'ai choisi un Mac, c'est parce que c'est la seule machine que j'arrive a maîtriser un peu. 
Ça ne me donne pas le sentiment d'appartenir à un groupe ou d'avoir envie d'en suivre un.Mon individualisme, une certaine misanthropie, je l'assume aussi. Il me reste suffisamment d'altruisme pour intervenir là ou je le considére necessaire. C'est le fruit de la solitude.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Ma place dans la société ?
La même que tout le monde : un consomateur lambda.
Quels que soient mes goûts, mes aspirations, mes envies, mon degré de rebellion, d'écoeurement face au règne du fric, je fais partie d'un segment de marché, d'une niche, d'un groupe, bref, d'une masse.
Comme 99.99% de mes concitoyens : pas une idée, une action, rien qui soit totalement original, totalement nouveau, qui me sorte de la masse.

A moins de tout produire moi même à partir de rien, j'aurais constament des besoins de consomation, donc de rapport marchand aux choses.
Et le rapport marchand, par la notion de valeur, surinvestit l'importance de l'objet, de la possession.

Le vieux rêve de l'élevage des chèvres en autarcie au fin fond du Larzac a vécu. Ceux qui s'y adonnent encore se coupent de toute possibilité de changer les choses par leur non-accès aux moyens de communication de masse puisqu'ils sont eux aussi des objets de consomation.

Quant à changer les choses de l'intérieur comme le dit BC : oui et non. Oui pour le détail. Non pour le fond (enfin, je crois). Par manque de recul, parce qu'il est d'autant plus difficile d'immaginer autre chose quand on est plongé jusqu"au cou dans ce qui est.

La quadrature du cercle.

Perso, bon couillon lambda, je n'ai pas de solution.
Faute de mieux, le "service de proximité" dont parle bobby... Des essais de petites choses de l'intérieur.
Et puis la rage et la frustration d'en faire si peu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..>ZRX tu es sûr que je parlais Marketing.....
> 
> moi je me disais que c'était plus un propos ssur l'humilité ...mais bon....



On est loin du film "Un monde meilleur"... Savoir si c'est ce qui perdra l'humanité... Excellente question.


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

...rien ne perdra l'humanité ....ni l'argent, ni les guerres, ni les épidémies....

mais rien ne garantit que l'humanité sera ce qu'on veut qu'elle soit....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

La société de consomation pousse à l'individualisme.
Pour simplifier un peu, autrefois, l'homme se définissait par rapport aux groupes auxquels il appartenait, aujourd'hui par ce qu'il possède (son statut social).

L'individualisme pousse à la singularité et la société, à travers ses médias, rabâche qu'il est facile et presque nécessaire d'être différent, singulier, sous entendu mieux, donc adulé, au moins connu, distingué de la masse.
Aujourd'hui, qui ne passe pas à la télé n'_est_ pas.
Et qui passe à la télé est forcément un archétype (fédérateur) en même temps qu'un être singulier (puisqu'il passe à la télé).

Et si, finalement, la finalité de la société de consomation n'était pas de nous formater à vouloir appartenir à l'immense masse de ceux qui, justement, ne veulent pas y appartenir (à la masse) ?


----------



## quetzalk (21 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et si, finalement, la finalité de la société de consomation n'était pas de nous formater à vouloir appartenir à l'immense masse de ceux qui, justement, ne veulent pas y appartenir (à la masse) ?



Heu...je ne crois pas... plus la masse suit et adhère au "système", plus c'est facile de lui fourguer ce qu'on veut au prix qu'on veut. Mais le paradoxe un brin pénible dans lequel nous sommes enfermés, est que "ceux-qui-ne-se-sentent-pas-à-l'aise-dans-la-société-de-consommation" constituent un groupe qui est automatiquement devenu une niche de marché. Niche vers laquelle on propose donc des produits, des biens, des médias, des voyages, etc typés "alternatifs" ou "rebelles". :rateau: :mouais: :hein: 
Si tu refuses d'acheter des sonneries pour ton téléphone ou un étui en peau de zébu pour ton ipod ou des surgelés Carrefour (saligaud d'ennemi de la société !) tu finiras bien par acheter, au hasard je dis, un lecteur mp3 noname, un journal qui dit du mal de la société de consommation (et qui appartient à une holding qui appartient à... etc), des légumes bio, etc. Si tu veux aller marcher dans le désert parce que tu refuses les vacances standard de monsieur-tout-le-monde-consommateur ben hop tu sors ta CB et tu achètes le produit "randonnée dans le désert".

C'est ça qu'est chouette...  

Je cherche la sortie depuis un moment mais la plupart des choses que je puisse désirer, des moments que je désire vivre, trouvent comme réponse en face un produit tout prêt à consommer (c'est caricatural évidemment hein).


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche la sortie depuis un moment mais la plupart des choses que je puisse désirer, des moments que je désire vivre, trouvent comme réponse en face un produit tout prêt à consommer (c'est caricatural évidemment hein).



La sortie est parfois vite trouvée  Par exemple, certains peuvent acheter un ipod ou autre et considérer cela comme une broutille, un cadeau à faire ou à se faire. Par contre, pour un autre (RMiste, chômeur) acheter quelque chose à 5 euros, 10 euros, c'est énorme. Suivant les revenus, les désirs ne sont pas les mêmes. Du coup, l'image de la société de consommation non plus. J'enfonce des portes ouvertes, et pourtant... Dans ce cas, la question est moins de trouver le produit à consommer que de consommer tout court !  Ça remet les choses à leur place même si celui qui considère 5 euros comme le montant d'un pourboire peut vite se rendre compte un jour que ça peut être bien plus que ça.  Ça remet les choses à leur place mais je ne t'apprends rien


----------



## Philippe (21 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> A moins de tout produire moi même à partir de rien, j'aurais constament des besoins de consomation, donc de rapport marchand aux choses.
> Et le rapport marchand, par la notion de valeur, surinvestit l'importance de l'objet, de la possession.


Pas nécessairement. Bien entendu, tout le monde a besoin d'acheter ce qui lui est nécessaire pour "survivre" : pour s'alimenter, se loger, s'habiller, _se protéger du danger_ disait BackCat. Mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faille "surinvestir l'importance de l'objet". Ce qui me désole c'est précisément qu'aujourd'hui, chez beaucoup de nos contemporains, la personne soit devenue _au service_ de son désir de possession ou de consommation, alors qu'en vérité, par le plus simple des raisonnements, on se rend compte que c'est le produit qui devrait être au service de la personne.
Si je ne me trompe pas, il s'agit dans ces conditions d'une véritable _instrumentalisation_ de l'homme au service du profit ; je trouve ça dangereux et indigne. Ne pas tomber dès lors dans le piège évoqué par quetzalk...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

> Et si, finalement, la finalité de la société de consomation n'était pas de nous formater à vouloir appartenir à l'immense masse de ceux qui, justement, ne veulent pas y appartenir (à la masse) ?



C'est exactement ce que dit un livre récent nommé _REVOLTE CONSOMMÉE - Le mythe de la contre-culture_ écrit par deux universitaires canadiens Health et Potter (traduit chez Naïve). Le constat est sans détour : le capitalisme s'est transformé sous l'effet de la contre-culture (années 60 début 70), et l'a parfaitement utilisée pour assurer sa survie et sa regénération. Tout ce qu'a prôné cette contre-culture à savoir l'hédonisme, l'affirmation de soi, la volonté de singularité.... est devenu précisément le carburant de cette société de consommation post-industrielle qui est la nôtre. Ce ne sont pas les conformistes qui la font désormais avancer mais les non-conformistes. Fait révélateur, les slogans publicitaires ont littéralement repris les mots d'ordre de l'époque :
_Deviens ce que tu es_ : provenant du situationniste belge Raoul Vaneigem est utilisé par une marque de fringues au petit crocodile vert, _Soyez le créateur de votre vie_ proféré par Guy Debord a été utilisé par un soda mondialement connu ou encore le _Just do it_ de la marque de sport américaine est à l'origine un mot d'ordre punk qui appelait à utiliser un instrument de musique même si on n'avait pas appris en jouer. A observer aussi dernièrement la récupération des graphismes affichistes de Mai 68 par une marque de la grande distribution. Et même - faisons-nous mal - l'image d'Apple n'est-elle justement pas basée sur la différence, la singularisation ?

Le "système" est donc drôlement bien verrouillé. Puissant même. Il faut le reconnaître honnêtement. Vouloir s'en distinguer, c'est en fait le cautionner, et, comme le dit Quetzalk, on finit toujours par être la cible d'un "marchand de singularité" qui vous vend son truc. La pensée a du pain sur la planche pour essayer de trouver une issue....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

> Maintenant, je sais que c'est de l'intérieur qu'on la combat le mieux.



Je ne voudrais pas faire de contresens sur les propos du Félin du Nord (vu qu'il y a déjà un Furet...  ) mais il me semble que çà ressemble à la stratégie prônée par les trotskystes au lendemain de 68: *l'entrisme*. Rentrer à l'intérieur des institutions et entreprises pour les faire imploser. Cette idée s'est traduite par un mouvement dit des "apprentis" - si j'ai bonne mémoire - où des diplômés de l'université ont abandonné des cursus tout tracés pour se faire embaucher comme ouvriers. Geste héroïque, mais le résultat, et ben... rien.


----------



## Philippe (21 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Le "système" est donc drôlement bien verrouillé. Puissant même. Il faut le reconnaître honnêtement. Vouloir s'en distinguer, c'est en fait le cautionner


Cautionner implique l'idée d'approbation.
On peut vouloir s'en distinguer et même le combattre en dénonçant toutes ses turpitudes, sans pour autant l'_approuver_ !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Cautionner implique l'idée d'approbation.
> On peut vouloir s'en distinguer et même le combattre en dénonçant toutes ses turpitudes, sans pour autant l'_approuver_ !!!



Tu as sans doute raison Philippe et j'ai été trop court. Mais je veux dire que pour l'instant j'ai plutôt l'impression d'un cercle vicieux et même s'il ne s'agit pas d'approbation consciente, on peut dire qu'il peut aussi y avoir approbation "insconsciente". Et puis pour l'instant ce qui le combat ce système, ne le détruit pas et donc le rend encore plus fort, pour paraphraser Friedrich Nietzsche. Ainsi quand j'entends encore récemment un leader de la célèbre centrale syndicale française réclamer des hausses du pouvoir d'achat pour que les "francais consomment plus pour créer plus d'emplois", selon la "vieille recette" keynésienne, çà m'inspire ce genre de réflexion. :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (21 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi quand j'entends encore récemment un leader de la célèbre centrale syndicale française réclamer des hausses du pouvoir d'achat pour que les "francais consomment plus pour créer plus d'emplois" (...)



C'est vrai que question poussée idéologique c'est un peu chiche...  "Battons-nous pour pouvoir nous aussi consommer plus !". Youpi, ça ça va faire lever la foule en masse.

C'est étonnant d'ailleurs de voir à quel point il n'y a pas ou si peu de réaction efficace à ce dont nous causons... Qui a parlé de _pensée_ ? En tous cas on ne nous en propose guère d'intéressante ou motivante à suivre.  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas faire de contresens sur les propos du Félin du Nord (vu qu'il y a déjà un Furet...  ) mais il me semble que çà ressemble à la stratégie prônée par les trotskystes au lendemain de 68: *l'entrisme*. Rentrer à l'intérieur des institutions et entreprises pour les faire imploser. Cette idée s'est traduite par un mouvement dit des "apprentis" - si j'ai bonne mémoire - où des diplômés de l'université ont abandonné des cursus tout tracés pour se faire embaucher comme ouvriers. Geste héroïque, mais le résultat, et ben... rien.


C'est effectivement un petit contresens  Quand je dis que c'est de l'intérieur qu'on combat le mieux le système, j'entends surtout que c'est en l'utilisant qu'on peut arriver à ses fins. Se battre contre le système pour avoir le droit de vivre ses différences, ça mène droit dans le mur. On l'a vu, et on est d'accord pour dire que c'est avec l'âge qu'on le comprend. Ça ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'une fois qu'on a compris ça, on a perdu aussi la qualité contestataire, voire individualiste. Notez bien que selon moi, il faut différencier une envie de différenciation d'une inclination anarchiste. Si je dis "combattre de l'intérieur", je n'entends pas "lutter contre le système jusqu'à sa destruction". Le mouvement no future qui caractérisait les punks des 70's - 80's était un mouvement plein de désillusions. Le système qui les rejetait, ils n'en voulaient plus, et s'en démarquaient.

Aujourd'hui, toujours en ce qui me concerne, je trouve que le meilleur moyen de s'affranchir du "système", c'est d'en accepter l'existence et le fonctionnement. "Plier pour ne pas rompre" en quelque sorte. "Concéder pour obtenir" aussi. Tu acceptes les règles, tu les comprends, tu les subis, tu les analyses, tu les contournes. Mais dans un but égoïste : ton intérêt et ton bien-être de contestataire. Pas dans le but "altruiste" de renverser l'ordre établi et apporter la liberté au monde entier. Fini les combats don-quichottesques... et puis. En grandissant, on s'aperçoit qu'il y a toute une catégorie de personnes pour lesquelles ce système est vital et salutaire. Les "moutons", notamment. Si différents et nauséeux soient-ils, ils forment la société. Peuvent même sembler la majorité de ce qui nous entoure... et par conséquent et voix de vote, les plus entendus.

On se bouffe la queue passablement là, non ?

No fate  Pas de destin : on a tout en main pour construire notre vie. Et ce qu'on ne prend pas sera pris par un autre. Faites-vous votre place, rien n'arrive par hasard  (c'est mon avis hein ? Je ne cherche à convaincre personne )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Bon, mon bien cher gros Matou,  je ne suis pas certain d'avoir encore tout bien suivi, et l'heure devenant tardive... mon arthrose, tout çà... mes cachets... bref. Ta réponse me fait un peu penser à l'haïkkido : utiliser la force de l'adversaire pour la canaliser à son profit. Ou me gourré-je ? 
Sinon tu me sembles défendre l'individualisme (en son sens premier) : la maîtrise de son "destin" individuel, la responsabilité individuelle. Car ATTENTION le mot "individualisme" est sujet à de nombreux contresens évoquant l'avidité, l'égoïsme, la cupidité... En réalité l'individualisme en son sens premier fut une pensée de libération de l'individu face à l'oppression du monarque, de la morale dictée par les dominants.... C'est l'un des fondements même des sociétés occidentales, et c'est issu d'une élaboration lente qui démarre à la Renaissance, et se précise avec les Lumières. La démocratie qui définit "un homme, une voix" est fondamentalement individualiste. Chaque individu a l'égale capacité, par le suffrage universel, de choisir ses dirigeants. J'adhère à cette idée. Mais je me pose immédiatement une autre question : "Sur quelle éthique * collective* baser cet individualisme ?".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Tu t'approches, mais ce n'est pas encore ça. L'haïkkido est une technique de combat. La finalité est la neutralisation de l'adversaire. Ce dont je parle n'espère pas neutraliser le système. L'idée que j'avance va plus loin. Je pars du principe que la liberté de penser, d'évoluer individuellement est incluse dans le système, pourvu qu'on ne suive pas tout au pied de la lettre, sans réflexion. Je parle de brèches. Je parle de zones d'ombre. Ça appelle effectivement des notions d'individualisme, d'avidité, d'égoïsme, de cupidité... Forcément. Et comme tu le soulignes, ces notions qui sont aujourd'hui montrées du doigt sont la base de nos préceptes fondateurs (euphémisme ? sûrement. Tant pis ).
Ainsi, et je conclus, très bonne question qui résume à elle seule le sens du fil : quelle éthique collective ? Y en a-t-il encore une au moins ? Entre ce qui est affiché à des fins électorales, entre les combats de minorités qui visent à devenir majorité, les différents combats d'influence et de pouvoir, qui peut se targuer de viser ou d'espérer une éthique collective ?
Franchement, pour moi, ça confine au combat de moulins encore une fois. Mais au fait ? Qui a dit qu'il fallait une éthique collective ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Et puis je ne suis pas si gros que ça. Même que j'ai maigri !


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2006)

Je suis hors-sujet mais je me permets de faire remarquer que vous avez tous deux raison au sujet de l'aïkido. C'est un art martial, qui consiste à canaliser la force de son adversaire à son profit.
Par contre sur son orthographe vous avez tort tous les deux.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] BackCat'No fate  Pas de destin : on a tout en main pour construire notre vie. Et ce qu'on ne prend pas sera pris par un autre. Faites-vous votre place, rien n'arrive par hasard  (c'est mon avis hein ? Je ne cherche à convaincre personne )[/QUOTE]
Je suis assez d'accord avec ça.
Avec le petit bémol de la _possibilité _de construire sa vie - à savoir le recul nécessaire pour faire réèllement un choix.
Beaucoup vivent, plus ou moins consciement, en fonction de normes sociales (je connais, par exemple, des gens qui actuellement sont en train de se pourrir la vie pour avoir voulu obéir au modèle famille-avec-enfants-et-maison-a-crédit alors que cela ne leur correspondait peut-être pas)
Beaucoup subissent un certain déterminisme social (il est plus facile de faire des choix de vie quand on a fait des études et qu'on vient d'un milieu aisé - c'est triste, mais c'est comme ça).

Et si, finallement, l'éthique collective était là, dans "l'éducation au choix" ?
Ouais, jolie formule, mais on en fait quoi ?

Sinon, faut-il une éthique collective ???
Oui, faut-il ?
Avant de répondre un peu vite "ben oui, bien sûr, sinon c'est mal", posons-nous la question : ok, mais laquelle ? Et que faisons-nous _concrètement _pour la mettre en oeuvre ?


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2006)

_Jul29 : Ainsi quand j'entends encore récemment un leader de la célèbre centrale syndicale française réclamer des hausses du pouvoir d'achat pour que les "francais consomment plus pour créer plus d'emplois", selon la "vieille recette" keynésienne..._

Ce que j'attends (ce qu'on est en droit d'attendre) d'un leader syndical, c'est qu'il donne l'exemple, qu'il agisse conformément aux revendications qu'il met en avant. Ainsi quel émerveillement nous saisirait s'il créait lui-même sa propre entreprise et s'il embauchait *en respectant les termes d'un contrat qu'il jugerait idéal*, parfait pour ses employés.

 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que question poussée idéologique c'est un peu chiche...  "Battons-nous pour pouvoir nous aussi consommer plus !". Youpi, ça ça va faire lever la foule en masse.
> 
> C'est étonnant d'ailleurs de voir à quel point il n'y a pas ou si peu de réaction efficace à ce dont nous causons... Qui a parlé de _pensée_ ? En tous cas on ne nous en propose guère d'intéressante ou motivante à suivre.  :sleep:



... réaction efficace... Essayons, mais il est devenu difficile de réagir, même de la façon la plus modérée possible, le risque étant de se faire traiter de réac, facho, nazi,... Les arguments étant de plus en plus remplacés par des injures.



Une attitude écologique valable est la non-consommation, j'essaye de m'y conformer. Ma dernière folie fut l'acquisition d'un PB Titanium au début de 2002.


----------



## Philippe (22 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Une attitude écologique valable est la non-consommation, j'essaye de m'y conformer.


 

J'essaye également ; peut-être pas jusqu'en allant à l'absence de consommation, mais en adoptant et en tentant de faire adopter par mes proches une attitude réfléchie et une consommation limitée, càd _raisonnable_.



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est étonnant d'ailleurs de voir à quel point il n'y a pas ou si peu de réaction efficace à ce dont nous causons... Qui a parlé de _pensée_ ? En tous cas on ne nous en propose guère d'intéressante ou motivante à suivre.  :sleep:


Une idée peut-être ? La sensibilisation auprès de tous (et surtout des jeunes) des dangers de la surconsommation et du *surendettement*. Combien de troubles du comportement, de phénomènes d'addiction, de divorces, de suicides même à cause du surendettement ? Je trouve ça effrayant...


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye également ; peut-être pas jusqu'en allant à l'absence de consommation, mais en adoptant et en tentant de faire adopter par mes proches une attitude réfléchie et une consommation limitée, càd _raisonnable_.
> Une idée peut-être ? La sensibilisation auprès de tous (et surtout des jeunes) des dangers de la surconsommation et du *surendettement*. Combien de troubles du comportement, de phénomènes d'addiction, de divorces, de suicides même à cause du surendettement ? Je trouve ça effrayant...


...Consommation limitée, évidemment, à moins d'être un ermite...


----------



## Melounette (22 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Changer le monde*
> voilà une idée qui doit trotter dans la tête de nombreuses, très nombreuses personnes, de l'étudiant idéaliste au syndicaliste, de la ménagère au grand patron. Chacun aura son idée sur la chose et chacun aura des idées différentes voire opposées.
> 
> Combattre la société de l'intérieur est un vaste programme, digne de Don Quichotte et des Moulins à vent. Autant dire que c'est perdu d'avance, trop bercée d'idéalisme. L'influence que l'on peut avoir sur les autres n'est en définitive que très limitée. Je n'ai plus envie de me fatiguer à militer en espérant convaincre des gens qui n'ont pas envie de se remettre en question.
> ...


Après avoir relu ce sujet(magnifique premier post) et fortement désolée d'avoir fait un post....comment dire....terriblement inutile et idiot, tu peux pas savoir comme ce que tu dis résonne en moi. Ton fil est excellent, je m'incline. 
J'ai moi aussi longtemps bataillé syndicalement, personnellement, pour finalement me rendre compte que les gens ne sont convaincus que par eux-même, et des 2 côtés de la barrière. Et qui suis-je pour déclarer que mes principes de vie sont meilleurs que mon voisin et que c'est ceux-là qu'il faut suivre ? Rien qu'un maillon de la chaine, et qui profite bien du système.
Alors, pourquoi ne pas essayer ça :"Tenter de faire la paix en soi, éviter d'être trop vulnérable à l'agitation extérieure" Ca me plait assez, et j'y viens tout doucement.
Mais je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que l'on est responsable les uns des autres, sinon c'est la débâcle.
Merci Pur fils de la sagesse.Je m'excusassionne très fort. Y a des gens comme ça, faut savoir les écouter un peu.(Tout comme Backcat aussi. Ya pas mal de trucs qu'il dit où je suis assez d'accord)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Je crois que cette société de consommation a fini par nous faire confondre satisfaction des besoins élémentaires et besoins créés par elle-même. Aussi on finit par ne plus savoir comment définir nos besoins vitaux, imposés par la Nature, tant le consumérisme s'est instillé jusque dans les fondamentaux de la vie. *Satisfaire ses besoins élémentaires n'a, à la base, rien à voir avec la consommation* : se nourrir, se protéger du froid et du chaud (logement et habits), dormir.... sont les besoins élémentaires. Or le consumérisme a transformé cette satisfaction vitale des besoins en geste consumériste. On finit par oublier que l'on mange un aliment pour se nourrir, mais on mange du poulet "machin", du fromage "truc", un plat cuisiné "Chose" etc. Autrement dit, la distinction déjà opérée par Karl Marx entre valeur d'usage et valeur d'échange a atteint ici son dégré maximum : tout est devenu valeur d'échange, absolument tout.


----------



## quetzalk (22 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je suis hors-sujet mais je me permets de faire remarquer que vous avez tous deux raison au sujet de l'aïkido. C'est un art martial, qui consiste à canaliser la force de son adversaire à son profit.
> Par contre sur son orthographe vous avez tort tous les deux.



...et tous les trois sur le fond  : art martial certes mais très à part, car sous-tendu par une... philosophie peut-être pas, une mystique à la rigueur, en tous cas pour faire simple une démarche, une attitude, qui est tout sauf "j'exploite la force de l'autre pour le démolir". Loin de là. Rejoignant ce qui a été prôné par nombre de courants de pensée, religieux ou autres, l'esprit de l'aïkido tel que défini par son fondateur, est l'union entre les pratiquants - on n'y parle pas d'adversaires mais de partenaires (pas de compétitions ni de "combats" proprement dits). Les traductions courantes seraient "art de la maîtrise de l'énergie", "voie de l'harmonie" ou encore art de la paix... On est loin de la recherche agressive d'une technique violente. Si ça peut servir à se défendre dans la vraie vie face à une agression physique ? oui peut-être, mais finalement on s'en fout : ça apporte beaucoup plus que ça et ça va bien plus loin. 
En clair l'objectif est la neutralisation non pas de "l'attaquant", mais bien la neutralisation... du conflit, ce qui est bien différent (il n'y d'ailleurs pas non plus d'exercices solitaires genre katas). Et contrairement à ce qui  est montré par certains des aïkidokas les plus médiatiques (Christian Tissier par exemple) cela ne passe nullement par une attitude brusque de rejet ou d'intimidation quelconque. Un peu difficile d'en parler et de décrire avec des mots la finesse de ce qui s'y passe vu que c'est une pratique physique... enfin si ça vous intéresse...   

PS: pour plus d'infos, deux fédérations en France, à lire par ici même si je ne suis pas d'accord avec certaines définitions : 
FFAAA
FFAB


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

Etre dedans, ou être dehors.
Combattre de dedans, combattre de dehors.
Pourquoi combattre, dabord ?
Pour soi ? C'est déjà une telle entreprise Pour les autres ? Tant sont ceux qui ont besoin qu'on se batte pour eux. Dans les deux cas, il faudra se combattre soi-même, et combattre beaucoup d'autres.
Combattre
La vie c'est ça ? Un combat ?
Ben oui, c'est ça. Un combat pour la vie. Ou un combat pour mourir en ayant vécu.
D'abord, donc, savoir que, si bien que l'on combatte, pour soi ou pour d'autres, on mourra. Comme les autres. Toute volonté de différenciation, tout individualisme, toute manifestation d'ego s'arrête devant la mort. La mort est notre destin, à tous, et aucun d'entre nous, fusse-t-il le plus rusé et le plus fort n'y échappe. La mort est démocratique. La mort est mère de la démocratie. La vie est fille de l'oppression et de l'inégalité.
On ne naît pas tous égaux. On ne grandit pas tous avec la possibilité d'être libre. Et le coût de la liberté n'est pas le même pour tout le monde. Il n'est pas le même pour moi qui cherche à vivre de ce métier que j'ai voulu mien, et qu'il faut que j'invente autant que je le vende, que pour celui qui doit d'abord lutter pour son riz quotidien.
L'oppression d'une société marchande n'est pas l'oppression d'une société autoritaire. La dictature du marché est plus facile à vivre que celle de Pinochet.
Peut-être est-ce pour cela qu'elle est plus insidieuse, et plus difficile à combattre.
J'ai combattu pour des jours meilleurs, des lendemains qui chantent, des révolutions et des réformes. Je l'ai fait de dedans, je l'ai fait de dehors.
De dedans tout en étant dehors, et de dehors tout en étant dedans.
Je m'associe toujours encore à certains de mes anciens camarades, qui combattent toujours plus en dehors du dedans, d'ailleurs.
Ma vie est dans une autre phase, je combats pour moi, et pour les miens. Mon cercle vital s'est rétrécit ? Ou n'est-ce que le temps que j'ai à donner ?
Peu importe, tout ça n'est qu'une suite de phases.
J'avais vingt ans il y a vingt ans, et j'ai le souvenir précis de mes barricades. Je ne les regrette ni ne les rejette. Elles sont à moi, et je suis content pour ceux qui découvrent les leurs aujourd'hui.
L'essentiel est là, toujours. Monter sur une barricade. Sur une colline. Sur une montagne. Aller plus loin. Dépasser les décors qu'on pose devant nous pour nous empêcher de construire les notres.
Oui mais.... S'aider d'abord, ou aider les autres ?
La question n'a pas de sens. On aide vraiment les autres lorsque l'on sait qui on est. On ne sait pas qui l'on est tant qu'on a pas profondément douté de soi et des autres.



Des fois, j'enfonce les deux oreillettes de mon casque dans mes oreilles, et j'arpente mon chemin, en écoutant hurler Joey Ramone.
What a wonderful world....
Le premier qui dit que Joey est pathétique prend mon poing sur la gueule.
Non mais.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Très beau post (comme d'hab).  Quant à ces deux phrases :



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> On aide vraiment les autres lorsque l'on sait qui on est. On ne sait pas qui l'on est tant qu'on a pas profondément douté de soi et des autres.


Je crois que je vais les encadrer et les mettre dans la salle de bains... A côté du miroir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'oppression d'une société marchande n'est pas l'oppression d'une société autoritaire. La dictature du marché est plus facile à vivre que celle de Pinochet.



Là, tu me surprend, j'ai du mal à imaginer que tu puisse ignorer que Pinochet était instrumentalisé par les marchands. Sa dictature n'était que l'expression extrème de ce que tu appelles "la dictature du marché". Le but final est le même : en enrichir quelques uns au détriment de tous les autres (ces sales pauvres, on ne va quand même pas les laisser empêcher les gens *importants* de leur prendre le peu qu'il leur reste !), mais, dans le cas de Pinochet, avec tous les moyens, alors que par chez nous, il doit encore composer (un petit peu) avec cette calamité commerciale qu'est l'opinion publique.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Tu simplifies pas un peu trop là ? la pression des marchands a toujours existé, je veux bien que sous pinochet elle existait aussi mais c'est de loin pas que ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu simplifies pas un peu trop là ? la pression des marchands a toujours existé, je veux bien que sous pinochet elle existait aussi mais c'est de loin pas que ça



Pinochet ne le faisait pas pour les marchands, il se croyait détenteur d'une idéologie, mais ce sont bien eux qui le manipulaient. Les fameux "intérêts vitaux" des Etats Unis sont bien des intérêts commerciaux, dont la C.I.A. qui à permis à Pinochet de réussir son entreprise, est le "bras armé".

Qui penses tu qui ait inventé ce genre d'idéologie ? Ce sont ceux à qui elle profite, et l'ordre établi par Pinochet avait pour principal objectif de neutraliser ceux qui voulaient défendre les intérêts de la population, même si (peut-être) Pinochet n'en était pas conscient.

Lorsqu'on à récemment cherché à nous imposer une constitution européenne qui aurait obligé les gouvernements, même de gauche, à mener une politique de droite, c'était le même objectif, mais avec des moyens différents (et certes, beaucoup moins barbares).

C'est vrai, dans l'absolu, qu'il est plus facile de vivre sous cette dictature ci, vu que l'autre faisait mourir ceux qui la refusaient, mais est il plus facile d'exister ? De ne pas être en permanence le "pigeon à plumer" ?

Sémantiquement, la différence essentielle est qu'au lieu de tenter de nous réduire au silence par la violence pour parvenir à ses fins, elle tente de nous convaincre qu'il est mieux pour nous d'aller de nous même à l'abattoir.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ...Sémantiquement, la différence essentielle est qu'au lieu de tenter de nous réduire au silence par la violence pour parvenir à ses fins, elle tente de nous convaincre qu'il est mieux pour nous d'aller de nous même à l'abattoir.



Ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal, même si bien sûr éminemment criticable quand même.
A ce sujet la vraie-fausse-pseudo-oppression, celle qui ne saigne pas (du moins pas ici...) a aussi de particulier, et aussi inquiétant, qu'elle est diffuse : on n'est plus l'objet d'un pouvoir centralisé dirigé par un type, un pays, un parti, une armée, mais d'une constellation de... d'on ne sait trop quoi d'ailleurs, de lobbies, de firmes, d'actionnaires etc (un "système" dira-t-on), du coup insaisissable.

Sinon pour le post de Rezba : _la page blanche après Rezba, c'est encore du Rezba_


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal, même si bien sûr éminemment criticable quand même.
> A ce sujet la vraie-fausse-pseudo-oppression, celle qui ne saigne pas (du moins pas ici...) a aussi de particulier, et aussi inquiétant, qu'elle est diffuse : on n'est plus l'objet d'un pouvoir centralisé dirigé par un type, un pays, un parti, une armée, mais d'une constellation de... d'on ne sait trop quoi d'ailleurs, de lobbies, de firmes, d'actionnaires etc (un "système" dira-t-on), du coup insaisissable.
> 
> Sinon pour le post de Rezba : _la page blanche après Rezba, c'est encore du Rezba_



Bon, c'est vrai, j'ai un peu forcé le trait pour l'exemplarité de la démonstration, mais dans les grandes lignes ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Des choses résonnent juste pour moi tant dans le lyrisme poétique de Rezba que dans le "pessimisme" de Pascal. 
Le dilemme posé par Rezba est essentiel : s'aider soi-même ou aider les autres ? J'en ai trop vu moi aussi se réfugier dans des pseudos-explications sur leur passivité et leur mal-être personnel en accusant la "société" (plus j'entends ce mot, plus son sens me paraît obscur...) alors que, fondamentalement, le problème venait d'eux-mêmes. _Peut-on faire quelque chose pour les autres si l'on a pas été capable de faire la moindre chose pour soi-même ?_ Cette question, à laquelle je répondrais plutôt par la négative, je me la pose comme Rezba. 
Finalement se repose la question de la définition de la "société". Qu'est-ce ? La somme des individus qui la composent ? En tout cas ce me semble être la réponse du modèle libéral anglais inventé au 18ème siècle : la société est le fruit des contrats passés entre les individus. Oui mais ce modèle inclut toutefois l'idée d'un Etat, même réduit à son rôle régalien (sécurité intérieure et extérieure et relations avec les autres états) d'une part, et d'autre part inclut la notion du Droit, afin de régler les litiges entre les individus dans le cas de la violation des contrats. Un droit empirique, dans ce modèle libéral (exception faite du Droit régalien), basé principalement sur la jurisprudence, c'est-à-dire sans Code préalable écrit, à l'inverse du droit dit "continental". Aussi la société est sûrement plus que la somme des individus qui la composent. Et çà donne le meilleur comme le pire : de la solidarité spontannée aux élans populaires suicidaires comme en 14. Je tente la boucle avec mon point de départ : si la société est plus que la somme des individus qui la composent, alors il apparaît légitime que des individus se regroupent et y agissent collectivement. La seule action individuelle n'est donc parfois pas suffisante. Mais çà ne veut pas dire non plus que l'individu n'est rien. La responsabilité individuelle et citoyenne est tout aussi importante (il faudra qu'un jour je relise _Le Contrat Social_ de Rousseau).

Pour ne pas être trop long et corhoborer les propos de Pascal sur Pinochet : ITT, le géant des télécoms de l'époque, a largement contribué au financement du coup d'Etat. Le marché et la dictature se sont fort bien accomodés l'un de l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> A ce sujet la vraie-fausse-pseudo-oppression, celle qui ne saigne pas (du moins pas ici...) a aussi de particulier, et aussi inquiétant, qu'elle est diffuse : on n'est plus l'objet d'un pouvoir centralisé dirigé par un type, un pays, un parti, une armée, mais d'une constellation de... d'on ne sait trop quoi d'ailleurs,


De nous même, peut-être...
Lire Discours_de_la_servitude_volontaire de Etienne de la Boetie - ça fait longtemps, je vais le relire, mais j'en garde un souvenir salutaire.

Un peu comme si il nous fallait absolument un maître, une figure du père, et, Dieu étant mort et le "tyran" passé de mode, nous avions reporté notre besoin d'une fatalité sur "le marché" ou "la nature avide de l'homme" ou encore "les lois de l'économie"...


----------



## quetzalk (23 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Et çà donne le meilleur comme le pire : de la solidarité spontannée aux élans populaires suicidaires comme en 14.



Oui sur le fond, sauf qu'en 14 justement je ne crois pas qu'il se soit agi d'un élan suicidaire collectif mais d'un massacre au bénéfice quasi-exclusif des industries de l'armement (Krupp, le Creusot...) qui étaient suffisamment influentes pour peser sur la poursuite du conflit. Les combattants n'avaient pas du tout le choix, et passé l'élan "patriotique" des premiers mois, d'un côté du Rhin comme de l'autre la population ne rêvait plus trop de sacrifice mais de retour à la maison... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui sur le fond, sauf qu'en 14 justement je ne crois pas qu'il se soit agi d'un élan suicidaire collectif mais d'un massacre au bénéfice quasi-exclusif des industries de l'armement (Krupp, le Creusot...) qui étaient suffisamment influentes pour peser sur la poursuite du conflit. Les combattants n'avaient pas du tout le choix, et passé l'élan "patriotique" des premiers mois, d'un côté du Rhin comme de l'autre la population ne rêvait plus trop de sacrifice mais de retour à la maison... :mouais:



Il me faut repréciser l'exemple de 14 dans ce que j'essaye de formuler. Je voulais dire ceci : l'individu humain, comme tout animal qu'il est, a l'instinct de survie, pense d'abord à sa sécurité. Est-ce que pris individuellement, au calme, un individu répondrais : "Oui j'y cours !" à la question : " Ca te branche d'aller te faire casser le tête sous les obus ?". Pourtant il y a eu une espèce d'hystérie collective à la déclaration de guerre (au début : on est d'accord), et les appelés avaient le sourire aux lèvres et la fleur au fusil. Quel est donc ce mouvement général de "société" qui entraîne les individus à ce type de comportement ? Dans un tel exemple, l'affirmation selon laquelle la société serait stricto sensu la somme, ou plutôt la juxtaposition, des individus est-elle encore exacte ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mars 2006)

*Je suis loin d'être convaincu qu'en Quatorze*
les gens aient été si enthousiastes d'aller à la guerre. Des "petits Jaurès", il y en aura eu des milliers je pense qui, la peur au ventre, dans leur wagon à bestiaux, dans les dépots, ou à s'user les pieds dans leurs brodequins sur les routes de France n'avaient aucune envie d'aller se faire trouer la peau (ça fout d'autant plus les jetons quand on sait les carnage que furent les premiers mois de la guerre) en laissant femme, enfants, amante, travail, récoltes derrière soi.

Certes, des va-t-en-guerre, il y en aura eu, cette guerre serait celle de la revanche, celle qu'on attendait depuis 1871, où l'on reprendrait aux boches l'Alsace-Moselle. La propagande aura aussi largement exacerbé le sentiment national avant même le premier coup de fusil. Le début du XXème siècle aura été la grande époque du patriotisme.

Étaient-ce les marchands de canons ou les politiques qui avaient le véritable contrôle de la situation ? Je dirais que ce sont des logiques d'orgueils nationaux qui auront amené une montée progressive des tensions internationale et à cette aberration sans nom que fut cette guerre (comme toutes les autres me direz-vous...)

Maintenant, les tentatives de médiation menées à l'époque par le Vatican en 1917 sur la base d'un statut quo et d'un retour au frontières d'Août 14 ont toutes échouées.

Par contre pour le poilu en première ligne, le choix était plutôt réduit : les balles allemandes ou celles des gendarmes... Chacun, au bout de six mois passé dans la fange, serait bien rentré chez soi. Mais les états majors avaient besoin de matériel humain, autant dans les usines que sous l'uniforme.

Sans logique d'état, ça ne dépasserait pas le stade de la rixe à la sortie du troquet...


----------



## Fulvio (23 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Le marché et la dictature se sont fort bien accomodés l'un de l'autre.



Tout comme le marché s'accommode fort bien de la démocratie. Le marché n'est ni démocrate ni dictatorial. Il existe car il émane de la somme des comportements individuels, quels qu'ils soient. C'est plutôt la liberté et l'oppression qui s'accommodent au marché. Puisqu'il est là.


----------



## Fulvio (23 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Sans logique d'état, ça ne dépasserait pas le stade de la rixe à la sortie du troquet...



Quand-même ! Il y a une différence d'échelle entre la baston au bistrot et Verdun.

Il faut pas oublier que 14-18 a vu s'opposer des démocraties (pour l'essentiel). Aussi imparfaites et déséquilibrées qu'elles est été à cette époque (comme à toutes époques), la logique d'état émanait du peuple. La logique d'état peut toujours influencer l'opinion du peuple, mais l'inverse est aussi vrai 

Sans logique d'état, pas de Verdun, mais alors de sacrées émeutes. Elles commencent souvent à la sortie des bistrots


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Quand-même ! Il y a une différence d'échelle entre la baston au bistrot et Verdun.
> 
> Il faut pas oublier que 14-18 a vu s'opposer des démocraties (pour l'essentiel). Aussi imparfaites et déséquilibrées qu'elles est été à cette époque (comme à toutes époques), la logique d'état émanait du peuple. La logique d'état peut toujours influencer l'opinion du peuple, mais l'inverse est aussi vrai
> 
> Sans logique d'état, pas de Verdun, mais alors de sacrées émeutes. Elles commencent souvent à la sortie des bistrots



L'Allemagne impériale, l'empire Austro-Hongrois, la Turquie de Mahomet V, la Russie, tsariste ou bolchévique, des démocraties ??? Mais alors ... Pinochet, c'était un anarchiste !


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'Allemagne impériale, l'empire Austro-Hongrois, la Turquie de Mahomet V, la Russie, tsariste ou bolchévique, des démocraties ??? Mais alors ... Pinochet, c'était un anarchiste !


 Tu as raison sur la précision historique. Mais de toutes façons, la guerre n'a jamais été l'apanage des régimes autoritaires, et n'a jamais connu de frontières basées sur la constitution des régimes en présence.
La guerre a été et est toujours un moteur de croissance et de développement. C'est mal, mais c'est historiquement et malheureusemment fondé.

En outre, les démocraties présentes sur le champ de bataille de 14-18 étaient effectivement de bien imparfaites démocraties.
Ainsi, peut-être n'est-ce qu'un détail, mais aucune n'avait encore donné le droit de vote aux femmes. La Finlande l'avait fait en 1906, la Norvège en 1913. Le Danemark suivra en 1915 (le droit était déjà ouvert aux femmmes qui payaient des impôts depuis 1908), ainsi que l'Irlande. Le reste attendra 1918 (sauf si l'on prend en compte quelques états fédérés américains), pour les premiers d'entre eux. _Les français, comme les italiens et les japonais, auront besoin de deux trempes pour s'y mettre, en 1944-45. edit suite à l'interv de philippe.
_ 
La guerre est aussi un truc d'hommes, ne l'oublions pas.


----------



## Philippe (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) le droit de vote aux femmes. La Finlande l'avait fait en 1906, la Norvège en 1913. Le Danemark suivra en 1915 (le droit était déjà ouvert aux femmmes qui payaient des impôts depuis 1908), ainsi que l'Irlande. *Le reste attendra 1918* (sauf si l'on prend en compte quelques états fédérés américains).


À moins que je me trompe (ou alors rezba je n'ai pas saisi ton post car je n'ai pas lu toute la conversation), le droit de vote ne fut accordé aux femmes, _en France_, qu'en 1944 ! Elles purent, pour la première fois, utiliser ce droit aux législatives de 1945.


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> À moins que je me trompe (ou alors rezba je n'ai pas saisi ton post car je n'ai pas lu toute la conversation), le droit de vote ne fut accordé aux femmes, _en France_, qu'en 1944 ! Elles purent, pour la première fois, utiliser ce droit aux législatives de 1945.



Non, je n'avais pas été très clair. J'ai donc édité.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

Ah ben c'est 1972 chez nous  quel cadeau pour ma naissance


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

> La guerre est aussi un truc d'hommes, ne l'oublions pas



_A part peut-être Madame Thatcher..._


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

Entre autres exceptions, avec Golda Meier, Condolizza Rice...
Thatcher, elle s'inscrit dans une tradition née avec la Queen Victoria Ouane.


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Entre autres exceptions, avec Golda Meier, Condolizza Rice...
> Thatcher, elle s'inscrit dans une tradition née avec la Queen Victoria Ouane.



N'hésite pas à remonter plus haut : Catherine de Médicis, Frédégonde et Brunehaut, sans parler de celles qui avaient une conception un rien paisible de la famille et de la politique, Agrippine par exemple 

(Statistiquement, c'est vrai que ça reste une plaisantarie à côté des mâles, disons qu'on voit qu'il n'y a pas d'immunisation parfaite )


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> N'hésite pas à remonter plus haut : Catherine de Médicis, Frédégonde et Brunehaut, sans parler de celles qui avaient une conception un rien paisible de la famille et de la politique, Agrippine par exemple


sans oublier la "grande Catherine" de Russie, mais bon, en Russie le knout est une tradition.....


----------



## quetzalk (24 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Discours_de_la_servitude_volontaire"]Discours_de_la_servitude_volontaire[/URL] de Etienne de la Boetie - ça fait longtemps, je vais le relire, mais j'en garde un souvenir salutaire.



 merci Ponk, je connaissais pas  
La Boetie c'était une sorte de Rezba non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

> Il existe car il émane de la somme des comportements individuels, quels qu'ils soient.



çà ressemble fort à du Adam Smith, non ?


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> merci Ponk, je connaissais pas
> La Boetie c'était une sorte de Rezba non ?


C'est sympa, çà.  Je sais pas trop quoi en penser, mais c'est sympa.
On peut trouver le discours sur la servitude volontaire ici, en LaTex ou en PDF.

J'ai jamais beaucoup accroché à la bande de Montaigne. Y'avait trop de références antiques, peut-être.
Je leur ai toujours préféré la roublardise d'un Cervantes.


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2006)

Le lien étant mort... en voilà une autre version : http://www.diogene.ch/textes libres/juillet2005/BOETIE_servitude.pdf


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

Merci, starmac.


----------

